# Azul copper Pacifica



## ldb2000 (Sep 4, 2009)

This is a Tapa Pacifica with a Azul Copper blank . Mark Ligget had asked about a blank made from Azul Copper veneer/sheet , I looked at the picture of the veneer he had and just loved the colors so I ordered some to try and make some blanks from . This is the result . I cut a piece of the veneer and glued it to a Pacifica tube then cast it in some PR , I was not happy with the look after it came out of the mold but after I turned it I was very surprised with the results . I think it came out great .




 



 







As always , comments are welcome .


----------



## akbar24601 (Sep 4, 2009)

That did turn out nice Butch! Very nice work indeed. Great pics too!


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Sep 4, 2009)

Verry Nice!


----------



## bracky1 (Sep 4, 2009)

WOW


----------



## skiprat (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow Butch!!! Very impressive indeed I think you may have started something here.

I did read Mark's thread and saw the veneer mentioned but couldn't figure out if the veneer was wood or something else? 
Either way, I'm sure I'm not the only one that is very interested to find out how you did it. How did you wrap the veneer without it breaking? How thick is it? I've studied your pics and can't see any obvious seam. How did you hide it?

Very well done:wink:


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 4, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Wow Butch!!! Very impressive indeed I think you may have started something here.
> 
> I did read Mark's thread and saw the veneer mentioned but couldn't figure out if the veneer was wood or something else?
> Either way, I'm sure I'm not the only one that is very interested to find out how you did it. How did you wrap the veneer without it breaking? How thick is it? I've studied your pics and can't see any obvious seam. How did you hide it?
> ...


 
Thanks . 
The veneer is actually a copper sheet .005 thick , not sure why they call it veneer . 
I cut a piece of the sheet a little bigger then the brass tube and formed it around a slightly smaller tube then slid it over the sierra tube and used a hobby knife to trim to the exact diameter of the tube , then I used some spray glue to adhere the veneer to the tube and let it sit overnight to let let the glue fully cure . Then I cast it in PR and turned as a regular PR blank . 
 There is a seam but I tried to keep it as tight as I could then hid it under the clip but it is visible a little .


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 4, 2009)

You nailed the look Butch.  Great work as always!!


----------



## BigShed (Sep 4, 2009)

That looks very spectacular, well done!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 4, 2009)

That is sweet.
Do they make a copper colored solder for the seam?


----------



## mickr (Sep 4, 2009)

absolutely fantastic...butch, could you please tell me where you got pen kit?  I have alsways thought the sierras out of balance..1 fancy band on one end and nothing at the other..this is first I've seen with matching bands at each end...appreciate the help...again just a fantastic look..


----------



## Dave_M (Sep 4, 2009)

Very nice work.  Amazing blank.


----------



## Rojo22 (Sep 4, 2009)

I think it turned out great, the colors in the foil are beautiful.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 4, 2009)

It's a stunning design.  Well done Butch!


----------



## willow (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow! That is a beauty!! I would buy it!! Well done!

An added note to your technique, I also do stained glass besides woodturning. I have a product in my studio that they use in stained glass that is a copper foil sheet 1' square, that is self adhesive, 1.25 mil thick. It holds up to high heat, and can be patinaed many different colors. That would be very easy to wrap onto a pen barrel and then set in PR. It's made by Venture Tape which you should be able to find in any stained glass supply store. I may even give it a go since Ive seen yours!
Denise.


----------



## johncrane (Sep 4, 2009)

Excellent work and pen Butch! lm sure Mark will be happy to know it can be done.


----------



## rpearson (Sep 4, 2009)

Fantastic!  Kinda of a vintage look with that aged copper patina.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 4, 2009)

Excellent looking blank Butch, that is exactly what I was looking for! Sure makes a fantastic looking pen!


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks great from over here. Great job.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 4, 2009)

mickr said:


> absolutely fantastic...butch, could you please tell me where you got pen kit?  I have alsways thought the sierras out of balance..1 fancy band on one end and nothing at the other..this is first I've seen with matching bands at each end...appreciate the help...again just a fantastic look..



That's the Tapa Pacifica from Woodpenpro.com


----------



## broitblat (Sep 4, 2009)

Good idea and a great looking result.  I sure don't see the seam even after you told us where to look.

  -Barry


----------



## Rollerbob (Sep 4, 2009)

Super job! Like the patina look to it. Another great looking been, Mr Kitless Fanatic!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 4, 2009)

You used a kit?!?!?!?!?  :wink:

Beautiful work, Butch!


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everybody . This pen came out much better then I thought it would . When I first cast it it looked like all the blue are gone away and it really didn't look like it was even worth turning but I have learned at least one thing making pens , the worst looking blanks sometimes make the greatest looking pens , and this is one of those times . I got a great balance of colors and patterns and I am very happy .
As I said there is a seam but a little creative photography made it disapear into the shine line (by accident ....Really!!!) . I managed to keep the seam very tight by very carefully trimming the veneer , but it is there and can be seen up close , the clip covered most of it though .

Cav , Yes I do make kit pens , allot more then I show here . I even make......B2B Slimlines :biggrin:

MickR , Mike is correct , the kit is a Tapa Pacifica which I get from www.woodpenpro.com . I really don't like the plain Sierras , they just look cheap , even with a nice blank . The Pacificas look much more classy , and they cost about the same as the plain Sierras .

Rob , I have looked for other colored solders , I have heard that they are made but I have never found any . If you ever find some let me know , I have a few ideas but silver solder just wouldn't look right .


----------



## VisExp (Sep 6, 2009)

That came out great Butch.  I thought most of the detail on the veneer would be lost in something as small as a pen, obviously not.


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 6, 2009)

Keith , I was thinking the same thing and after the blank came out of the mold I was sure it wouldn't look very good . Glad to say I was wrong , the detail and colors did survive the casting process .


----------

